# Fragrance Body - MW Fragrance Recommendations



## math ace (Jun 25, 2020)

Soaping Buddies, I need some advice.

I found Fragrance Buddy through the members on this forum.

I learned that I really don't like LUSH fragrances, despite their sticking ability in CP Soap.

I've just discovered the MW type Fragrances carried by Fragrance Buddy.  My sample of the Gypsy Rose is only 1 week old, but is amazing in CP Soap.  
I like this rose so much more the BB English Rose or FB Rose Goddess or CS Red Rose or CS Golden Rose.  Fingers crossed that is doesn't fade.  

Fragrance Buddy carries 34 MW Type fragrances.  I want to try more!  Can you help me fill my cart?
I am looking for recommendations OR criticisms for Fragrance Buddy's MW Type fragrances in CP Soap.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2020)

I've had good luck with Fragrance Buddy for the most part. The only MW type fragrances I've tried are Leaves, Bergamot Tobacco and Sea Witch. Leaves is one of my favorite FOs. It is very well behaved, strong and sticks forever. I have a bar that is nearly two years old and still has enough fragrance to make me happy. Bergamot Tobacco is also well behaved and I like it enough to reorder at some point. Sea Witch is nice, but it's so naughty I gave it away. 

There was a discussion on FB fragrance oils awhile back. It might have some insight for you. Fragrance Buddy FO test

Check the FO review chart too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 25, 2020)

I've had some great hits and some misses with FB.   Love their Lavender Marshmallow it a dupe of a BBW candle.   It's lighter but sticks.  Mandarin Plum,  I have Vanilla Bean Nectarine but haven't used it as yet. I also have Coconut Lime Verbena and it's nice.


----------



## math ace (Jun 25, 2020)

That has been my experience with them too!  My hits so far have been the Plumeria,  Moonlight Path (BBW dupe - and BEST of all that I have tried -sticks over a year too!),  pepperberry wreath,  and the most recent discovery Gypsy Rose.

*Mandarin Plum sounds like a fragrance right up my alley!  Thanks for the suggestion *


Below is the list of most of the MW type fragrances.  I did throw a few LUSH dupes in the mix that I might be willing to try.  Let me know if you've had any success with these in CP.



*Ancient Incense,
Banana Nut Bread,
Beeswax and Propolis MW Type Fragrance
Bella MW Type Fragrance
Bergamot Tobacco,
Boudoir MW Type Fragrance,
Celestial Sea,
Celtic Mist MW Type Fragrance
Dark Knight MW / Bay Rum Type Fragrance
Enchanted,
Fairy Fresh  (LUSH DUPE)
Fairy Garden MW Type Fragrance,
Fall Festival,
Forest Nymph MW Type, 
Gaia MW Type Fragrance,
Goddess MW Type Fragrance,
Merlin's Forest,
Native Princess MW Type Fragrance
Rose Shower (LUSH DUPE)
Rotten  (LUSH DUPE)
Sea Witch MW Type,
Sir Dorian MW Type,
Suede and Lace MW 
Sun and Earth MW Type,
Tea and Cakes MW Type,
Tropical Elements MW Type ,
Winter Festival MW ,
Winter Dessert (LUSH DUPE)
Witches Brew MW*


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2020)

Another Lush that isn't traditionally 'Lush smelling' is Citrus Bath. It is strong and sticks forever. To me it smells like sugared lemon/citrus. Also easy to work with. Sea Witch for me in CP is a no go. Rices and seizes.


----------



## math ace (Jun 25, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I've had good luck with Fragrance Buddy for the most part. The only MW type fragrances I've tried are Leaves, Bergamot Tobacco and Sea Witch. Leaves is one of my favorite FOs. It is very well behaved, strong and sticks forever. I have a bar that is nearly two years old and still has enough fragrance to make me happy. Bergamot Tobacco is also well behaved and I like it enough to reorder at some point. Sea Witch is nice, but it's so naughty I gave it away.
> 
> There was a discussion on FB fragrance oils awhile back. It might have some insight for you. Fragrance Buddy FO test
> 
> Check the FO review chart too.



Thanks, my dear, for that link.  It has taken a while to read all 10 pages, but I made it.  I have Leaves.  Yep.  life is too short to deal with naughty fragrances!  There are times that I DON'T like the forum's policy against resuming dead threads.  I've got some FB fragrances that I've tested and would love to add the information to the link you sent me.  To me, IMHO, it makes no sense to create a new thread when that thread already exists.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2020)

math ace said:


> Thanks, my dear, for that link.  It has taken a while to read all 10 pages, but I made it.  I have Leaves.  Yep.  life is too short to deal with naughty fragrances!  There are times that I DON'T like the forum's policy against resuming dead threads.  I've got some FB fragrances that I've tested and would love to add the information to the link you sent me.  To me, IMHO, it makes no sense to create a new thread when that thread already exists.


Add the information to the fragrance review chart. I refer to it often. But the post I linked is very helpful.

Leaves is naughty for you? I’ve ordered and reordered several times because I love the fragrance and it is so well behaved. I will use it for techniques that require the longest working time.


----------



## math ace (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh no leaves isn't naughty.  I was referring to the sea witches fragrance.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2020)

math ace said:


> Thanks, my dear, for that link.  It has taken a while to read all 10 pages, but I made it.  I have Leaves.  Yep.  life is too short to deal with naughty fragrances!  There are times that I DON'T like the forum's policy against resuming dead threads.  I've got some FB fragrances that I've tested and would love to add the information to the link you sent me.  To me, IMHO, it makes no sense to create a new thread when that thread already exists.


Add your reviews to the Fragrance review files.  That's where I go to check fragrances.


----------



## math ace (Jun 26, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> Add your reviews to the Fragrance review files.  That's where I go to check fragrances.



I'll do that soon.  It looks like I have a few good scents to add to their list. 

I am thinking about trying their:
Baby Powder (supposedly it doesn't discolor),
Cucumber Melon  
(I've already tried the honeydew melon with had too much of a cantaloupe smell for me),
Lily of the Valley,
Midsummer's Night,
Monkey Farts (Someone tried it during that 10 page FB testing and seemed OK with it)
Sexual Liberation,
Little Black Dress (had a good review on the Fragrance chart)
Black Coconut
Sweater Weather
Dark Knight
Apple Mango Tango
White Mint
Heather
Mandarin Plum  (Thanks Shunt2011)
Lavender Marshmellow (Thanks Shunt2011)
Red Currant  (Fragrance Chart Review)
Coconut Banana Blast


----------



## math ace (Jun 26, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I've had some great hits and some misses with FB.   Love their Lavender Marshmallow it a dupe of a BBW candle.   It's lighter but sticks.  Mandarin Plum,  I have Vanilla Bean Nectarine but haven't used it as yet. I also have Coconut Lime Verbena and it's nice.



Shunt2011,

Let's talk about the *coconut lime verbena*!

I've tried their *lemon verbena* and my notes are:
  1.)  Light fragrance scent
  2.)  More verbena than lemon
  3.)  At 10 months, smelled more like lemon scented bug spray


How does this compare to the coconut lime verbena?
     1.)  How strong is the scent?
     2.)  Does the verbena dominate?
     3.)  Does is stick without changing?

Which of the above scents - lavender Marshmallow or Mandarin Plum- was "lighter but sticks"?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2020)

math ace said:


> Oh no leaves isn't naughty.  I was referring to the sea witches fragrance.


Not only did I read your post as "I hate leaves", but I read it that way at least twice. Old eyes.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2020)

I use Lemon Verbena from a difference company and it's one of my favorites.   The Coconut Lime Verbena is only a few months old and smells good so far.   I get a mix but my nose isn't the best.  I've been having issues with loss of smell/taste and it come and goes but goes more often.   The Lavender Marshmallow is light but strong enough to carry through for at least 9 months.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2020)

From your list, I have tried Lily of the Valley. It's very nice and sticks quite well. My most recent time using it (new bottle), I had some mild ricing, but it was easy to stickblend out. Little Black Dress is a light floral, perfumey fragrance. For me it's just okay. Red Current is sticking well. I have a few new ones if you want to know about those.


----------



## lucycat (Jun 26, 2020)

I haven't purchased any of these from Fragrance Buddy.  I have however, purchased Moonworks fragrances from Pure Fragrances.  I use the Lavender and Sage, Celtic Myst, and Celestial Sea a lot.  I like Budoir but it isn't a great seller for me.


----------



## math ace (Jun 26, 2020)

dibbles said:


> From your list, I have tried Lily of the Valley. It's very nice and sticks quite well. My most recent time using it (new bottle), I had some mild ricing, but it was easy to stickblend out. Little Black Dress is a light floral, perfumey fragrance. For me it's just okay. Red Current is sticking well. I have a few new ones if you want to know about those.


Yes, I want to know.  Fragrance Buddy is such a hit or miss.  I got their overcast which was amazing oob, but horrid in soap.  I got their bombshell which was meh oob and worse in soap.  The Honey pear cider is changing every day.  I think it might eventually settle down to a nice cider.  The gypsy rose is still, OMG, the best Rose I've tried and I've tried many!   I'm praying that it sticks many months after the cure is up.

I can highly recommend their moonlight path, plumeria, and pepperberry wreath. My moonlight path sample is a year old and doing just fine.  Plumeria is 6 months old.


So... Yes... Hit me with what you've tried.


----------



## math ace (Jun 26, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I use Lemon Verbena from a difference company and it's one of my favorites.   The Coconut Lime Verbena is only a few months old and smells good so far.   I get a mix but my nose isn't the best.



The best lemon verbena that I've found so far is actually from rustic escentuals!


----------



## math ace (Jun 27, 2020)

lucycat said:


> I haven't purchased any of these from Fragrance Buddy.  I have however, purchased Moonworks fragrances from Pure Fragrances.  I use the Lavender and Sage, Celtic Myst, and Celestial Sea a lot.  I like Budoir but it isn't a great seller for me.


Lucycat - DO NOT tempt me with another fragrance vender!

Last year I worked my way through... Nurture, Lonestar, Maple Street, rustic escentuals,  candles science, Micas and more, Fragrance Buddy and WSP.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 27, 2020)

math ace said:


> The best lemon verbena that I've found so far is actually from rustic escentuals!


That’s the one I’ve been using for years.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm sorry - I haven't had much time to go through my notes to match up the soaps I still have here. So I'll just do a few for now. Sorry if I'm repeating anything.
*Amirage* is a perfume I wear, so I ordered a bottle to try. It seems to me to be a very good dupe, and the bar I have left (made in April 2019) still has scent, although it is lighter. It remained strong for quite a long time, and was left to sit on my curing rack. It riced some, but wasn't difficult to work with.
*Black Ginger Bamboo* is a nice scent on the lighter side. My bar made 5/9/20 has a pleasant, but light, scent. I don't think this one will last a year.
*Pumpkin Milkshake* smells like vanilla and pumpkin without the typical pumpkin spice scents. It isn't my favorite, but that is a personal thing. No problems soaping and seems strong enough but I haven't kept any soaps made with it.
*Lovers* is a 1000 Kisses (Lush) dupe. I haven't smelled the original, so I can't compare as far as how spot it is. It is very strong OOB and in soap and even though I don't have a bar that is more than 4 months old, I am pretty confident this will make it to the one year mark. 
*Life Lessons* is a dupe of Lush Karma. I love this one. Sticks well and easy to soap.

To be continued...


----------



## cerelife (Jul 4, 2020)

Fragrance Buddy is currently having a 25% off sale with the code PROMO4, so I ordered a few scents that are new to me.

Bob's Flower Shop (thanks math ace for the knowledge that it smells like my favorite flower - carnations!)
Ancient Incense
Monkey Farts (since the reviews said it did NOT accelerate and my husband just asked for more soap in this scent)
Suntan Lotion
The Original

BTW - did I ever mention that their Weather Vane FO is amazing and sticks well past the 6 month mark?
I'm actually hoping to soap for the first time (in what seems like forever) this weekend - I just have to hold on until I'm off call at the hospital tomorrow!! 
I'll be soaping all new to me FO's in these batches and trying some fun new additives like egg white powder, coconut powder, and vanilla bean specks


----------



## dibbles (Jul 4, 2020)

Since there's a sale, I will get my notes here as best I can.
*Oakmoss* - I haven't soaped it yet, but it is nice OOB and seems strong.
*Black Canyon* - Nice men's cologne type of fragrance. Holding well at 4 months. Discolors to medium brown.
*The Comforter* - At 4 months this has faded. I would be surprised if it lasted for a year.
*Kingship* - I wanted to compare this to Nurture's Anarchy - both are dupes of Lush Lord of Misrule. I just made soap to do this a few days ago. FB discolors to a light tan, NS to ivory. They are different, but similar. No comment on retention. I should also say don't judge OOB or while soaping. It develops beautifully during cure.
*Butterfly Flower* - Some acceleration and it riced the last time I used it. Nothing that isn't easily worked around. Sticks well.
*Clean Cotton* - at 4 months has faded considerably. Riced and accelerated. I don't recommend this one.
*White Tea and Ginger* - Strong and sticks. One of my favorites from FB. This one always seems to develop ash for me. 
*Pineapple Mango* - Sweet, tropical fruity fragrance. Sticks well.


----------



## math ace (Jul 4, 2020)

I placed my FB order.  I guess we will have to test and update the forum with our findings.

I keep forgetting to try weathervane!

I ordered the following;
Bartlett pear,
Baby Powder,
Black Canyon,
Black Coconut,
City Life,
Cranberry Citrus,
Coconut lime verbena,
Cucumber Melon,
Dark Knight,
Heather,
Lavender sage,
Little Black Dress,
Mandarin Plum,
Monkey Farts,
Red Currant,
Sexual Liberation,
Sweater Weather,
White Mint,
Winter candy apple,
Winter princess,


----------



## math ace (Oct 30, 2020)

Has anyone noticed that fragrance buddy scents tend to need the 30 day cure to fully develope their depth?


----------



## math ace (Oct 30, 2020)

At four months out,. I can recommend the following from FB for use in CP...

Honey pear - DON'T judge this one OOB.  For the first month, this fragrance just gets better until it evolves into a cider type fragrance of medium strength.

Gypsy rose - the most realistic rose in CP that I've found.  I made a recent mix using 50% this and 50% red rose from candle science.  An wonderful rose blend if you want to experiment.

At 6 months,. FB blueberry muffin is a fruity muffin fragrance holding strong. It does discolor to dark brown.

FB plumeria is a wonderful floral that is holding strong at 10 months.

The three FB fragrances that I have curing right now and am hopeful about are :
1.  weather vane 
2.  ancient incense
3.  White mint


----------



## math ace (Oct 30, 2020)

FB bartlett pear was a nice pear, but extremely light and fading at 3 months.

FB little black dress doesn't do anything for me. It reminds me of an old lady perfume and light 

FB baby powder does discolor and fades around 4 months.

FB strawberry pound cake - what strawberry?  Just vanilla based fragrance.  Dark brown discoloring.

FB sexual liberation - not very sexual or liberating!  

FB winter princess -. Blueberry cake.  Why is it called winter princess?  

FB monkey farts - 2 weeks into the cure and the banana aspect is fading.

FB mandarin plum - BIGGEST disappointment!  Oob it reminded me of BB's discontinued sweet cranberry.  It is nothing like that is soap.


----------

